# Need Help Planning A Michigan Vacation



## Fanatical1

Myself and some friends are interested in spending a week this coming summer camping in Michigan. We would be driving
from Northern Ohio and spending about 7 or 8 nights camping. We could use a little help planning our route and making
the most of the limited time we have. At this point we are really open to suggestions about what would be the 
key destination campgrounds and what route to take so we are seeing some of the great campgounds/parks but not making 
the trip so long that were spending all our time driving.

If we stay in one of the state parks such as Sleeping Bear, how early can you book through the SP reservation system?

Thanks in advance for your suggestions.

Mark


----------



## BritsOnTour

Mark, we would absolutely recommend Sleeping Bear Dunes, we loved the campground - it only has electric hook-ups though, so you'll need to fill your tanks before you go in. Also, it is definitely not within walking distance of any of their main activities: the driving loop, the huge dunes etc but still worth staying there. The museum/children's ranger program of rescuing Raggedy Anne, is a great location to stay on the beach by the lake - beautiful views and very quiet and relaxing.

PJ Hoffmaster SP is also supposed to be wonderful. Our friends ended up moving away from Grand Rapids (and into our house in PA, LOL!), so we didn't end up camping there; they had stayed there though and recommended it.

I reserved Sleeping Bear in March for August but could've done so earlier.

The beaches by the Lake definitely got a LOT busier the further down we went ie: Sleeping Bear, not busy, Indiana Dunes area: much busier!

Enjoy, we definitely plan to go back, it was beautiful!

Ali


----------



## Dub

We used to own a cabin on Lake Leelanau, it's about a 40m drive from Sleeping Bear and 20m from Traverse City. There are two campgrounds on Lake Leelanau. I've stayed at both Lake Leelanau RV park and Leelanau Pines. LL RV is better only if you can get a waterfront site, Pines is better otherwise. Both have full hookups and are priced fairly well. I'm not sure you could get your rig into the state park campgrounds very easy, although I did see some big ones there. There is another couple of RV parks around the sleeping bear area but for the price I think the ones on the lake are the best. I'll see if I can post some pics later.


----------



## Nathan

Definetly Sleeping Bear. Ludington is very nice. I would also recommend the Straights of Mackinac. There is of course the Island if you like the trip back in time, but the general area is a nice place to visit for a day. About any state park on Lake Michigan will be crowded in the summer. We actually enjoy visiting Hoeft SP on the Lake Huron side (East side of the mitten, about 3/4 of the way up). That park is nice, had a very nice beach, but also feels a lot more relaxing than those on the West side of the state. It's also easier to get reservations there.

If you choose to cross the mighty Mackinac Bridge, there's another week or two worth of vacationing to the north including such sites as Whitefish point, Tahquamenon falls, Fayette (Iron ore ghost town), Pictured Rocks, Small, dry NF campgrounds along the lakeshore, ... oh the list goes on and on and on......









I've of course not mentioned any 'internal' campgrounds around smaller lakes and such. There are plenty of those as well, but I think the bigger attractions for visitors is the great lakes.


----------



## deanintemp

We go to Silver Lake area (Mears, MI) every year for a week long camping trip (Silver Lake). There are a number of campgrounds in the area, we typically stay at Sandy Shores Resort (Sandy Shores) because we have a boat and they offer dock space on Silver Lake. There is much to do in the area including the only park system to offer a HUGE area for dune buggy riding on the edge of Lake Michigan - buggy rentals are available. Silver Lake offers much fun with the pure sand dunes coming straight down into the lake - boat rentals are also available. One cant visit the area without going on a Mac Dune ride - you will see the signs. The small town offers a few good sit-down restaurants, several pizza joints, ice cream parlors, and general touristy stuff. You are a short drive to the following highlites:

1) Saugatuck, a beautifully quaint town about 1 1/2 hours South of Silver Lake - well worth the day trip! Saugatuck is considered to be the "Cape Cod of the Midwest". FYI, not to offend anyone but...this town is also known to contain the "gay community" of Michigan; however, this has never bothered our family when we have visited - just letting you know. Saugatuck, MI
2) Ludington, great public beaches along Lake Michigan coast line about 45-min North of Silver Lake - combine with stop-over in Pentwater for lunch or dinner. Ludington, MI Pentwater, MI
3) Sleeping Bear Dunes area, about a 2-hour drive North along Lake Michigan coast line. Visit the dunes and plan for canoeing or easy tubing in the rivers that lead to Lake Michigan. Sleeping Bear Dunes Platte River canoeing

For specific campground ratings, not only in Michigan, I highly recommend using this site...RV Park Reviews This site lists many, many campgrounds in the US and also offers ratings and many user reviews. I never go camping without first consulting with this site.

Good luck and enjoy - maybe we will see you at Silver Lake as we typically go the week AFTER July fourth!


----------



## Fanatical1

Thanks for everyone's help and suggestions!

A few more questions..... We only have 7 or 8 days to do this trip.

Two places I would like to see are Silver Lake and then Sleeping Bear so if we spend a whole
day driving and start with Silver lake on the west coast and then work our way up to Sleeping Bear
spending 2 or 3 nights at each location, where should be our 3rd stop working our way back to 
Cleveland?

Is going further north all the way to Mackinac worth the extra drive time or should be find someplace 
between Sleeping Bear and Cleveland as we work our way towards home? Maybe even someplace still up
north but 2 - 3 hours from Sleeping Bear?

Mark


----------



## deanintemp

Fanatical1 said:


> Thanks for everyone's help and suggestions!
> 
> A few more questions..... We only have 7 or 8 days to do this trip.
> 
> Two places I would like to see are Silver Lake and then Sleeping Bear so if we spend a whole
> day driving and start with Silver lake on the west coast and then work our way up to Sleeping Bear
> spending 2 or 3 nights at each location, where should be our 3rd stop working our way back to
> Cleveland?
> 
> Is going further north all the way to Mackinac worth the extra drive time or should be find someplace
> between Sleeping Bear and Cleveland as we work our way towards home? Maybe even someplace still up
> north but 2 - 3 hours from Sleeping Bear?
> 
> Mark


Need a bit more personal information in order to suggest third stopping point. Age range? Partyers? activities? Tents or camper?

A suggestion might be to stop near Port Clinton in Ohio. From Port Clinton you could visit Cedar Point, Kelley's Island, Put-nbay. In fact there is a very nice campground on Kelleys Island which is serviced by a ferry which can take cars as well. Another suggestion might be to spend an extra day each at Silver Lake and Sleepy Bear. While at Sleepy Bear, wake a day trip to Mackinac Island...a "must visit" destination in Michigan and only about an hour from Sleepy Bear area! With 7 or 8 days, I would spend less time setting and breaking camp and more time enjoying the area.

Yes, visiting Mackinac Island is absolutely worth a day trip from Sleepy Bear!!! Mackinac Island Ferry to Mackinac Island Another Ferry


----------



## Nathan

If you want Mackinac, you really need a full day (2 nights min) so that would mean it might be best for a different Michigan trip. One location I just thought of would be Hartwick Pines. It's a stand of virgin white pines, the last one left in Michigan after the 1800's logging effort. It's neat to take a tour of the grove and they have a logging museum there as well. It's along I-75 on your way home.


----------



## leaderdogmom

Nathan said:


> If you want Mackinac, you really need a full day (2 nights min) so that would mean it might be best for a different Michigan trip. One location I just thought of would be Hartwick Pines. It's a stand of virgin white pines, the last one left in Michigan after the 1800's logging effort. It's neat to take a tour of the grove and they have a logging museum there as well. It's along I-75 on your way home.


x2 on Hartwick Pines State Park. It's one of our favorites in Michigan. We camped there in October, very nice campground and one of the few Michigan state parks with full hookups. There is a really nice paved walking trail at the logging museum that's not to be missed. And if you camp there, Mackinac is only @ 1 1/2 hours max north of there if you want to spent the day at Mackinac Island. That is definitly a place not to miss in Michigan.


----------



## whodey

Mark,

We are all talking about a Michigan trip down here also next summer. We still have to find the week that suits everyone's schedule and where. Maybe somebody up there in Michigan might plan a Michigan Rally







and could call it the BIG Midwest Rally. Outbackmac was checking into Millcreek CG. I will be keeping an eye on this post to see what happens.

Mike


----------



## H2oSprayer

Jerry and I started talking about doing a Michigan trip back at the Cedar Point rally. As we have had to already pick our vacation time for next year, I selected August 1st - 13th and set aside the time for a Michigan trip. I let Jerry know the dates and he was going to check to see if the dates would work for them. Depending on how the DW is doing next summer, we plan on staying a few days at Tahquamenon Falls and then off to the Mackinac Island area and possibly even an overnight on the island (without the Outback of course). It sounds like we may have two other of my coworkers families join us as well. It could make for a fun rally







I promise I would keep the for sale signs at home Jerry!!


----------



## puffer

Hartwick pines Grayling Mi has a lot of trails,logging museums,and old growth forests. Been there many times and still enjoy it.


----------



## Fanatical1

Wow! A lot of great ideas. I'm still thinking Sleeping Bear, maybe Silver Lake and now Harwick Pines as a stopover, but it's still early in the planning process. I think it will take another trip to Michigan to see everything I want to see.

If a rally develops, I could very easily be convinced to join in for a few days!


----------



## Fanatical1

Well we finally were able to make our reservations for our Michagan trip!









First of all, Sleeping Bear National Campground is just crazy hard to get sites!! Must be a great place
to camp and see.... We ended up deciding to go to Silver Lake (Silver LakeRV) on July 31st through August 3rd and then go to Sleeping Bear NP on August 4th through August 7th.

We would love it if any other Outbackers can hook up with us and our friends!

Counting down the days now....


----------



## BritsOnTour

Awesome, you will love Sleeping Bear. If you do the Junior Ranger program, go to the boat rescue ranger program at the end of the Park (the cg is a little drive from many of the activities but they have some programs at the amphitheater) and walk past the lifeboat station to the beach - that was my favorite afternoon there, the lake was SO clear and beautiful, the sand was gorgeous, could've sat there for hours.

Enjoy!
Ali


----------



## Fanatical1

BritsOnTour said:


> Awesome, you will love Sleeping Bear. If you do the Junior Ranger program, go to the boat rescue ranger program at the end of the Park (the cg is a little drive from many of the activities but they have some programs at the amphitheater) and walk past the lifeboat station to the beach - that was my favorite afternoon there, the lake was SO clear and beautiful, the sand was gorgeous, could've sat there for hours.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Ali


Thanks Ali!

I will call the park and look into the Junior Rangers program. Sounds great. Look's like your on a cross country adventure 
this year! Let us know if you and your family come across Ohio on your way home. We would love to camp with you.

Mark


----------

